# Google Earth: See Rome in 3D



## nickel (Nov 13, 2008)

http://earth.google.com/rome/

Πανέμορφα εποπτικά καλούδια. Περιμένω και αναπαράσταση των μονομαχιών στο Κολοσσαίο. Και να βάλουν και κανένα ρωμαϊκό όργιο, δεν θα πούμε όχι. Άντε, και στα δικά μας.


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2014)

Οι Γκουγκλοχάρτες έχουν κάνει διάφορες αλλαγές και δυσκολεύτηκα να βρω τους σύντομους συνδέσμους που συνήθως προτείνουν. Οπότε πάρτε έναν σύνδεσμο μεγάλο σαν τη χώρα (την Κίνα).

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Y...m2!3m1!1s0x36d24d4bcfa9cae5:0x990d269cd16c6f5

Είναι αποτέλεσμα έρευνας που ενέπνευσαν οι φωτογραφίες αυτής της σελίδας:

33 Unbelievable Places To Visit Before You Die


----------

